

Ask HN: All this Press About Apple Maps, Good Launch? - brudgers

Has Apple launched an MVP and grown large enough to implement Barnum's strategy of all publicity is good publicity?<p>It looks to me as if they now own the narrative in regards to their mapping service. From here on out every piece of coverage is likely to be about the improvements Apple has made.
======
brudgers
When I was switched to the New page after posting this question, this story
was a few minutes old:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4553560>

